# Culinary Reference books.



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello. 

I would love to get some recommendations on some (what I call) culinary reference books. I have read Michael Ruhlman's Making of a Chef, Soul of a Chef, and reach of a chef. I enjoyed them. What are some books that are similar to those? Also White House Chef and All the Presidents Pastries have been recommended to me, are either of these books good? And why?

Thanks!


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

It would help to know a little more about what kind of reference books you want as well as what kind of cooking you want them for. The Ruhlman books though rivoting are not really considered "Culinary Reference" You list yourself as an at-home-cook. So are you looking for academic knowledge, impressing your friends and dates, or feeding your family or etc...

For definitions and description type reference: two general books are _The Food Lover's Companion_, also _La Rousse Gastrnomique_, _Le Guide Culinaire_ is a good reference for Classic french foods. (But these books won't tell you how to cook just define terms and ingredients and traditions.) _On Food and Cooking_ McGee is great for scientific background.

For General Cooking The Joy of Cooking (the one book I take with me when I travel overseas), Also the Julia Child book (but again traditional French). Or the text book from the CIA but these are going to be in large quantities.

Other notables would be the books from CI or James Peterson.

Hope this gets you started let me know more specifically you are looking for and maybe I can offer more.


----------

